

In Delaware, no one knows that the company owner is a dog - EGreg
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/01/business/how-delaware-thrives-as-a-corporate-tax-haven.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
EGreg
Aren't delaware corporations, in a certain sense, like users of a website? All
you need is an email address and you can stay relatively anonymous.

It's kind of like the authentication problem online.

